# Purpose of potassium in a KFC CopyCat marinade recipe?



## g23

i've got a kfc chicken marinate that contains potassium and since i've not come across potassium as an ingredient in a marinate i was wondering if anyone knew what its purpose is?

i've gooled it and found it's an essential nutrient to the body but not why it's included in a recipe unless old colonel sanders just wanted to feel better about his msg laden recipe by tossing some essential nutrient into it.


----------



## Katie H

Here's the short answer on one of the benefits of potassium.    One of potassium's benefits for our bodies is to aid in the metabolism of sugar to glycogen to provide energy for what we need to do everyday.  Glycogen can be stored by the muscles and liver and released when our bodies need it.  This benefit of potassium is in helping your body store energy for later use without converting it to fat.


----------



## Candocook

In what form is the "potassium"? 
 Potassium is a necessary element. Why are you so angry and distrustful of including it?  I, personally, have never seen a recipe that said "add 1/2C potassium", however.


----------



## Aurora

Potassium chloride is a salt substitute.

I, too, have never seen just potassium listed as an ingredient in a recipe.


Edited to correct error and extraneous information.


----------



## Michael in FtW

I have never seen a recipe that called to potassium without also listing which of its forms was needed ... I assume you are talking about the CopyCat KFC Marinade recipe that calls for 2 tablespoons *potassium chloride*??.

If so - it appears that in this case the marinade also acts as a curing solution ... and the potassium chloride is acting as both a flavor enhancer and an aid in moisture retention ... similar to a brine but not as salty.

Like Aurora said - it's often used as a salt substitute by people on sodium restricted diets.


----------



## luvs

potassium is an essential nutrient. i almost died at 23 due to a lack of potassium directly attributing to my heartattack. may be as simple, though, as adding a salt-like flavor.


----------



## YT2095

also the addition of Elemental Potassium (the metal itself) would preclude the need to Cook the chicken entirely 

there would be a Lovely Lilac colored Flash, a sound to wake the dead, and although de-feathered and cut up, this Chicken would still Fly 

Luvs: yeah Hypo-kallemia(sp) if quite dangerous, glad yer Ok now though


----------



## tsi88kid

From what I've read potassium can react with certain types of foods. Sort of like a copper bowl will stiffen egg whites up better then they would in a aluminum bowl. My thought is maybe the potassium will help to thicken the marinade a little better.


----------



## g23

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> I have never seen a recipe that called to potassium without also listing which of its forms was needed ... I assume you are talking about the CopyCat KFC Marinade recipe that calls for 2 tablespoons *potassium chloride*??.
> 
> If so - it appears that in this case the marinade also acts as a curing solution ... and the potassium chloride is acting as both a flavor enhancer and an aid in moisture retention ... similar to a brine but not as salty.
> 
> Like Aurora said - it's often used as a salt substitute by people on sodium restricted diets.


 

yes it's that recipe excepy mine just said pottasium.the flavor enhancer in that recipe is the msg but i would be guessing like you said that it might be a curing solution or maybe binds the other ingredients more.

i would assume then that it taste salty if it's being used as a salt substitute.


----------



## g23

i made the chicken today without the potassium and they seemed to turn out alright, quite tasty but definitely not kfc. so i guess i wont be making another batch with the potassium to see the difference.


thanks all for your input.


----------



## jennyema

g23 said:
			
		

> i made the chicken today without the potassium and they seemed to turn out alright, quite tasty but definitely not kfc. so i guess i wont be making another batch with the potassium to see the difference.
> 
> 
> thanks all for your input.


 

Like others have said, your recipe has a typo in it, not that you could easily obtain potassium anyway.

And I imagine it will be also be a challenge to find potassium chloride.

I'd settle for "quite tasty" or just go to KFC.


----------



## Half Baked

What was the Colonel's saying?  37 secret herbs and spices, plus he pressured cooked it before frying?  I just love the extra crispy crust...but I don't like the chicken.


----------



## YT2095

KCl is easily obtained in the form of Lo-Salt in most supermarkets: LoSalt reduced sodium salt alternative enriched with potassium for low salt healthy diets
it`s 66% KCl.

Potassium metal, can also be obtained, but it`s VERY Expensive, and also completely useless in a kitchen, in fact it`s not all that usefull in a Lab! 
I have a jar full here, that hasn`t even been opened in 5+ years


----------



## jennyema

Half Baked said:
			
		

> What was the Colonel's saying? 37 secret herbs and spices, plus he pressured cooked it before frying? I just love the extra crispy crust...but I don't like the chicken.


 

It's pressure fried in huge cookers.

I've never heard of LO SALT but I'm sure we must have it here.


----------



## bethzaring

It goes by other names as well.  I know it is Nu-Salt.  At the nursing home, you needed a doctors order to get it, because of its high potassium content.


----------



## YT2095

yeah, that makes sense, as HypER-kallemia is just as dangerous as HyPO.

in fact it`s KCl soln that`s used when you terminate a criminal with "Lethal Injection"


----------



## Caine

You could also use potassium nitrate, which is easily obtainable and relatively inexpensive. Just don't expect much of a performance from your significant other after dinner!


----------



## YT2095

KNO3 as in 75% of Gunpowder, used as a meat preservative along with the nitrIte KNO2.

I feed that stuff to my Chili peppers when they`re in Flower and producing friut


----------



## g23

jennyema said:
			
		

> Like others have said, your recipe has a typo in it, not that you could easily obtain potassium anyway.
> 
> And I imagine it will be also be a challenge to find potassium chloride.
> 
> I'd settle for "quite tasty" or just go to KFC.


 

normally i would just go to kfc if i wanted kfc chicken but alas we moved about a year ago and the closest kfc is  four hours away!


----------



## g23

so if any of you have come across an authentic kfc recipe please take pity on me and give me the recipe.


----------



## Candocook

You will never duplicate KFC (why!!) because they *pressure fry* the chicken. You can put the copycat spices, etc. on it (and please stop obsessing about the potassium typo) and fry it, BUT it will never taste the same.


----------



## g23

Candocook said:
			
		

> You will never duplicate KFC (why!!) because they *pressure fry* the chicken. You can put the copycat spices, etc. on it (and please stop obsessing about the potassium typo) and fry it, BUT it will never taste the same.


 

hi candocook,

i wasn't obsessing about the potassium just curious. what do you mean it's a typo. u mean it's a typing mistake?

anyway do you think the chicken will taste like kfc if i bought  a pressure cooker to cook it in?


----------



## jennyema

1)  You recipe does not call for "potassium."  That's a typo.  They left off the "chloride."  _Please see discussion above._

2)  You cannot fry in a regular pressure cooker.  If you are really that set on this experiment, make 100% sure you buy a pressure fryer otherwise you could really hurt yourself.


----------



## g23

jennyema said:
			
		

> 1) You recipe does not call for "potassium." That's a typo. They left off the "chloride." _Please see discussion above._
> 
> 2) You cannot fry in a regular pressure cooker. If you are really that set on this experiment, make 100% sure you buy a pressure fryer otherwise you could really hurt yourself.


 

thanks for the advice jennyema,

i don' know much about pressure cookers. i think maybe i will just petition the local council to let us have a kfc in our towm


----------



## Michael in FtW

That "marinade" will not make the chicken soaked in it taste _anything_ like KFC, especially if you just soak it and fry it! It's a brine/cure - it's got no "flavorings" in it. 

That marinade would be at best only an overnight brine/cure ... the real flavor will come from the "11 secret herbs and spices" in the "breading" - and in the "pressure frying".

_*Please*_ - *do NOT* try to use a pressure "cooker" to pressure "fry" - unless you have a _*death wish!!!*_ They are *not* readily interchangeable ... well, you can pressure cook in a pressure fryer _*but*_ you _*can't*_ pressure fry in a pressure cooker.

I *LOVE* KFC original chicken ... but I only splurge on a bucket once every 3-6 months.

You might find our discussion on "Saltpeter" of some interest ... since it's really along the same lines.


----------



## g23

thanks for the advice michael. i was gonna go buy a pressure cooker to fry those chicken as they're quite cheap but after reading advice from dc members, found out it was a big no no. and a pressure fryer cost an arm and a leg someone said. 

so i have given up on making kfc chicken at home and consoling myself with the fact that kfc chicken is really not good for you anyway with the amount of msg in the recipe.


perhaps this summer hubby and i will go on a shopping trip in order to go to our closest kfc ( 4 hours away)


----------



## YT2095

K salts also tend to be much less hygroscopic than Na salts also, so there may be practical reasons (storage transport etc...) that it`s used.

OR...... maybe he just wanted to be different and make life difficult for Recipe Copiers???


----------



## Michael in FtW

This has been an interesting topic to research ... and really makes me wish I had paid more attention to the documentary they did on the history of "Colonel" Harland Sanders and the founding of KFC - they showed film of him and his original pressure fryers.

The "original" Original KFC was cooked in a cast iron skillet ... because it was less greasy than deep frying .... but to decrease cooking time and increase output (and thus profit), he started playing around with pressure fryers which could cook more chicken in a shorter time. The original ones the he used were on-the-stovetop types. And, apparently the method he used of marinating and then breading and frying is known as "Broasting" ... _you really want to take the time to read this article_.

The two main commercial pressure fryers appear to be the _Broaster_ and the _Henny Penny_ ... and both will set you back a pretty penny when new ... and even used they are upwards of $2,500 US (for a Broaster currently on eBay - Broaster only sell new to restaurants so I couldn't find a price for them ... although I did find a price for a Henny Penny, starting at about $9,000 US) ... and you have to have commercial wiring to handle them - your average home wiring will not handle it. Obviously, these are both overkill for the home cook.

This site is also a must read: What You Need to Know about Pressure Frying (and don't forget to read the other associated topics on that page, too!!) The only two pressure fryers she mentions are both hard to find. 

One option that might be worth exploring is an All American Pressure Cooker - you'll just have to email them and talk to them about if it can be used as a pressure fryer. It certainly "seems" to fit the bill ... no rubber gasket, dual vent ports, multiple locking clamps. They don't advertise their cookers as "fryers" - you'll just have to ask them about it.

So, basically, the modern day "drive thru" KFC secret is based on marinating overnight (to help retain moisture like a brine will), then the breading with "11 secret herbs and spices" (for flavor), and cooking in a pressure fryer (to retain moisture and decrease greasyness).

Whew ... now this has been fun!


----------



## g23

interesting article on colonel sanders michael. didn't realize he originally used an iron skillet to fry his chicken.  i wonder how long it took him to fry his chicken in the skillet.

when i did mine in a wok it took me a good 30-40 minutes to fry them on medium heat. i was really surprised as i didn't think it took that long to deep fry chicken especially when it has been brined overnight as well.


----------



## Candocook

g23 said:
			
		

> interesting article on colonel sanders michael. didn't realize he originally used an iron skillet to fry his chicken. i wonder how long it took him to fry his chicken in the skillet.
> 
> when i did mine in a wok it took me a good 30-40 minutes to fry them on medium heat. i was really surprised as i didn't think it took that long to deep fry chicken especially when it has been brined overnight as well.


 
Brining has no effect on cooking time. It takes 15 minutes per side to fry chicken under usual circumstances--as I have been doing for a number of years.
And the Colonel didn't brine his chicken either.


----------



## Michael in FtW

The brining/marniating has "nothing" to do with how long it takes the chicken to cook ... it only has to do with "moistness". The temperature of your oil, and if you are over crowding the pan, has more to do with cooking time than anything.

Frying chicken in a pressure fryer takes about 8-9 minutes (after it reaches temp and pressure) - although I remember going to a KFC and they told me it would be about 30-mins ... so I wonder about how long it really takes. Actually, they were always out of original KFC and it was always going to take 30 minutes - so maybe the KFC in Golden, Colorado isn't a good example?  

I was curious - so after I read your last post I made a trip to my two fave deep-fry chicken places and asked them ... Church's and Edmondson's - they deep fry "dark meat" pieces for about 15-mins, white for about 12. Of course I now have enough fried chicken to last me for a couple of days.  

When Mom, Grandma, or my aunts "skillet fried" chicken ... it seems it took about 30-40 minutes or so *per batch. *I don't think I've ever timed it - but I would guess that is about how long it takes me, too.

Candocook brought up a good point about the brining ... so after reading it I called and had a nice chat with a very nice lady who is the manager of a KFC near me. She was obviously doing her best not to laugh out loud about the ton of KFC myths ... but, she did confirm that KFC chicken is *NOT* marinated before cooking. So ... that kind of makes this debate about Potassium in the marinade for original KFC kind of moot?


----------



## jpmcgrew

Just my humble opinion but whats the big deal with KFC?I love fried chicken but the KFC has always been way too salty and greasy for me and I do like a fair amount of salt.
Whats wrong with just marinating in buttermilk and using a good breading and frying up the old fashioned way?I can not fry well in a skillet on the the stove but the regular electric pan fryer pan works great since you can set the temp and is practically idiot proof.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

YT2095 said:
			
		

> also the addition of Elemental Potassium (the metal itself) would preclude the need to Cook the chicken entirely
> 
> there would be a Lovely Lilac colored Flash, a sound to wake the dead, and although de-feathered and cut up, this Chicken would still Fly
> 
> Luvs: yeah Hypo-kallemia(sp) if quite dangerous, glad yer Ok now though



I'm glad someone remembers their chemistry lessons.

I remember watching reactive metals put together with water, air, or other substances.  Pottasium, lithium, sodium, phosphorous, they all react quite violently if given half a chance.  And oxygen, pure oxygen that is, don't let it come into contact with any petroleum substances.  Most people just don't realize, or haven't been taught about the explosive properties of metals.  Even aluminum, when made into a superfine dust, becomes highly explosive when exposed to air and the tiniest spar, as does iron.   And then we could go into the eutechtic salts.

It's funny how wehn you combine some substances, such as sodium and chloride, the compound is enherently stable.  Yet when you mix other substance that are harmless and vary stable by themselves, they become very unstable.  Of course I thinking about such compounds as nitro-glycerine (even though nitric acid is reactive), and TNT.

I'ts all about covalent bonds if I remember by grade-school chemistry (40 years back so my memory may be flawed a bit here).

Here's and interesting tidbit.  When oxygen is compressed into a solid state, it develops the characteristics of metal.  I think that's incredible.  That's almost as cools as buckyballs and carbon nano-tubes.

Who says I can't be a nerd when I want to be?
Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## g23

Candocook said:
			
		

> Brining has no effect on cooking time. It takes 15 minutes per side to fry chicken under usual circumstances--as I have been doing for a number of years.
> And the Colonel didn't brine his chicken either.


 
i think brining does have effect on cooking time or at least every site i go to on brinning says it does as brining increases the water content in the meat and because water is a good conductor of heat it takes less time to cook a brined meat


----------



## jennyema

I actually worked at KFC.

It was my first job and it was interesting.

We did not marinate chicken first.  We got bags of the KFC seasoned flour and coated it in that.  One dip.  Then it was put on trays and into a pressure fryer that resembled a refrigerator.  It cooked many trays at a time.  Then the trays were wheeled into large warming bins.

Xtra Crispy was made in a regular fryer.

I made potatoes from a mix in a huge industrial mixer and gravy from a mix and drippings.  I also made many of the salads.

My friend had all of her bright red nail polish come off when she was mixing the cole salw ... but that was better than one of the "older" ladies (she was probably 30) who cut off her finger in the cabbage slicer.

The guys who were not the world's brightest lights used to bread their hands up with Xtra Crispy batter and stick them into the fryer to see who could last the longest.  Till one basically fried his hand off.  Then they stopped.

After a year I moved up in the world to McDonalds.


----------



## g23

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> Candocook brought up a good point about the brining ... so after reading it I called and had a nice chat with a very nice lady who is the manager of a KFC near me. She was obviously doing her best not to laugh out loud about the ton of KFC myths ... but, she did confirm that KFC chicken is *NOT* marinated before cooking. So ... that kind of makes this debate about Potassium in the marinade for original KFC kind of moot?


 
kfc chicken is not marinated or brined? i really thought they marinated it or did something to it at least that's what my little recipe booklet on kfc said. it said the chicken were marinated for 24 hours. i wonder then how they get the flavor to penetrate so thoroughly. must be the "12 spices thing" as well as the pressure fryer.

thanks for all these little interesting tidbites michael. you have done much to inform but i do not want you to tell me how much you've enjoyed your kfc chicken! 

all these new kfc chicken ads with honey barbecue sauce over here in the uk is driving both me and my husband nuts. everytime it comes on we just sit there and drool. so sad....lol


----------



## g23

jennyema said:
			
		

> The guys who were not the world's brightest lights used to bread their hands up with Xtra Crispy batter and stick them into the fryer to see who could last the longest. Till one basically fried his hand off. Then they stopped.
> 
> After a year I moved up in the world to McDonalds.


 
you're kidding right about the person frying his hand off. are there people stupid enough to do that?


----------



## GB

It was not boiling oil, but when we were kids we used to melt wax, When we had a big pot of liquid wax we would plunge our hand into it and then immediately plunge it into cold water. Then back into the wax and then into water. We would go back and forth like this until it built up nice and thick. Only the first two or three plunges hurt. After that your hand was protected from the wax. I am sure the breading did the same sort of thing for those kids hads. Still a pretty stupid thing to do though!


----------



## Candocook

Michael, we used to love Church's. Have only a couple left in our city--and unfortunately, aren't the cleanest!!


----------



## Jeekinz

They sell potassium right next to the calories in my supermarket


----------



## g23

GB said:
			
		

> It was not boiling oil, but when we were kids we used to melt wax, When we had a big pot of liquid wax we would plunge our hand into it and then immediately plunge it into cold water. Then back into the wax and then into water. We would go back and forth like this until it built up nice and thick. Only the first two or three plunges hurt. After that your hand was protected from the wax. I am sure the breading did the same sort of thing for those kids hads. Still a pretty stupid thing to do though!


 
the things kids do for amusement


----------



## jennyema

g23 said:
			
		

> you're kidding right about the person frying his hand off. are there people stupid enough to do that?


 
No, sadly I am not kidding.

But these were bored 25 year old guys who probably weren't smarter to work somewhere else and probably thought the macho thing would impress the 16 year old counter girls.


----------



## Aria

Just read this thread...It's Fried Chicken  Special spices, salt, marinate.
Marinate 24 hours   egg & flour dip...    fry 15 minutes on each side in iron skillet .   Did I miss a few things?  Oh...yes the low-salt  potassium thing.


----------



## Rom

i used to work in a takeaway place, many moons ago, my boss some how got the chicken tasting just like KFC, he had a big thing of oil, maybe it was a pressure thing, must've been. I swear it was identical! He also copied macdonalds "fries" lol...and subway subs...what a rip off he was!


----------



## Sonic98

Michael in FtW said:


> The brining/marniating has "nothing" to do with how long it takes the chicken to cook ... it only has to do with "moistness". The temperature of your oil, and if you are over crowding the pan, has more to do with cooking time than anything.
> 
> Frying chicken in a pressure fryer takes about 8-9 minutes (after it reaches temp and pressure) - although I remember going to a KFC and they told me it would be about 30-mins ... so I wonder about how long it really takes. Actually, they were always out of original KFC and it was always going to take 30 minutes - so maybe the KFC in Golden, Colorado isn't a good example?
> 
> I was curious - so after I read your last post I made a trip to my two fave deep-fry chicken places and asked them ... Church's and Edmondson's - they deep fry "dark meat" pieces for about 15-mins, white for about 12. Of course I now have enough fried chicken to last me for a couple of days.
> 
> When Mom, Grandma, or my aunts "skillet fried" chicken ... it seems it took about 30-40 minutes or so *per batch. *I don't think I've ever timed it - but I would guess that is about how long it takes me, too.
> 
> Candocook brought up a good point about the brining ... so after reading it I called and had a nice chat with a very nice lady who is the manager of a KFC near me. She was obviously doing her best not to laugh out loud about the ton of KFC myths ... but, she did confirm that KFC chicken is *NOT* marinated before cooking. So ... that kind of makes this debate about Potassium in the marinade for original KFC kind of moot?


 
Well, mayebe you can give that person a call again because sometime I love trying to making clone recipes. If you can look at the methods they use at the actual places it can help. I'm trying to make a Popeye's clone now, but I need to get in touch with my friend who used to work there. Also, though KFC may not marinade chicken, maybe at home you have to get the home version tasting more like the real thing. I totally disagree with whomever said it will never taste like KFC. It can certainly be close enough. I persoally tried a Popeye's clone I found on the net that used tomato soup mix in the seasoning. It tasted nothing like Popeye's, but it sure tasted almost exactly like KFC Crispy. It had the texture of Popeye' with the taste of KFC LOL. I might try a KFC clone found with similar ingredients. It can be done. Look at the guy who goes around clonng all the recipes. I figure anyone that really knows how to cook and understan food flavors, textures, and seasoning flavors should be able to make some pretty close clones. I mean I know it would be hard. I had some IHOP pancake mix that fell off a truck that no store in my area would take, and I still had to play around with it to get it just like IHOP.



jpmcgrew said:


> Just my humble opinion but whats the big deal with KFC?I love fried chicken but the KFC has always been way too salty and greasy for me and I do like a fair amount of salt.
> Whats wrong with just marinating in buttermilk and using a good breading and frying up the old fashioned way?I can not fry well in a skillet on the the stove but the regular electric pan fryer pan works great since you can set the temp and is practically idiot proof.


 
I actually think it is a big deal to get the chicken at some of these places. I have cooked fried chicken, I've eaten it at restaraunts, and I've even it in so many homes I cannot even count. To this day I still have never tasted fried chiken I thought was better than Popeye's fried chicken. I'm sure some people feel the same way about KFC. I personally think all 3 versions of their chicken are very good, and if I can make it at home or some other reasaruants food that I find very good, why not go for it? And whether you can or not what's the harm in havig another good recipe to try?



jennyema said:


> I actually worked at KFC.
> 
> It was my first job and it was interesting.
> 
> We did not marinate chicken first. We got bags of the KFC seasoned flour and coated it in that. One dip. Then it was put on trays and into a pressure fryer that resembled a refrigerator. It cooked many trays at a time. Then the trays were wheeled into large warming bins.
> 
> Xtra Crispy was made in a regular fryer.
> 
> I made potatoes from a mix in a huge industrial mixer and gravy from a mix and drippings. I also made many of the salads.
> 
> My friend had all of her bright red nail polish come off when she was mixing the cole salw ... but that was better than one of the "older" ladies (she was probably 30) who cut off her finger in the cabbage slicer.
> 
> The guys who were not the world's brightest lights used to bread their hands up with Xtra Crispy batter and stick them into the fryer to see who could last the longest. Till one basically fried his hand off. Then they stopped.
> 
> After a year I moved up in the world to McDonalds.


 
Well, I probably need to be talking to you or anyone else who might have worked at places like KFC or Popeye's. So, you're sure the chicken was just plain, regular-old chilcken that nothing is done to before it arrives at KFC? So, no kind of egg wash? So, just mix it in the orignal or crispy seasoned flouring mix and fry it? Because my friend worked at pizza hut and they let her have some uncooked wings they were gonna throw out. You would think most people make buffalo wings from just plain wings, but when she gave them to me I could smell a heavy sent of seasoings. I couldn't make them out, but it was overpowering if you were in a couple steps from those wings. 



Rom said:


> i used to work in a takeaway place, many moons ago, my boss some how got the chicken tasting just like KFC, he had a big thing of oil, maybe it was a pressure thing, must've been. I swear it was identical! He also copied macdonalds "fries" lol...and subway subs...what a rip off he was!


 
I wouldn't say he's a rip-off. I mean if my friend makes a good spaghetti of course I'm going to try to make someting similar


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

KFC chicken isn't brined or marinated.  It is cooked to a proper internal temperature.  This can be done without a pressure fryer.  The dimple batter is seasoned flour and water.  Egg wash isn't even required.  I know this because I've made chicken many times with the same texture as KFC, but with a different flavor.  Here's the technique.

Make a batter of seasoned flour and water.  Dry the chicken with paper towels so that the batter will stick.  Then remove the chicken and dredge in seasoned flour.  Fry in three inches of hot oil until the coating begins to brown.  Flip the chicken and lightly brown the other side.  Remove to a rack and let the excess oil drip off for a couple minutes, or drain on paper towels.  Place on a cookie sheet and place in a hot oven for 35 minutes at 375 degrees F.  You can place multiple trays of chicken pieces in the oven.  The chicken will have a wonderfull coating, and the meat will be dripping with moisture, but not greasy.  I have a mixture of 12 herbs and spices I posted a while back.  I can look it up later and repost it.  It's not KFC, but is really great tasting.  I gave it to one of my co-workers and its the only way he cooks chicken now.  But everyone has different tastes and so I encourage experimenting.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## babetoo

i am currently taking potassium everyday. a powdered form to be mixed in water. tastes sorta like tang. i think it is to help rebuild muscles. maybe it helps my heart as well. am going to ask for it in a pill form. the one i am taking is a big fat bother. it doesn't taste all that great either.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> i am currently taking potassium everyday. a powdered form to be mixed in water. tastes sorta like tang. i think it is to help rebuild muscles. maybe it helps my heart as well. am going to ask for it in a pill form. the one i am taking is a big fat bother. it doesn't taste all that great either.


 
Babe, the pill form is huge!!!  But, it will dissolve nicely in applesauce with cinnamon, to hide the flavor.


----------



## Caslon

I worked on top of a building across from a KFC vent hood. I love their chicken, but could not eat it for a year.

In other news, vitamin supplement studies.  20 year survey shows little if any benefit.

FYI
Popeyes Chicken is named after Popeye Doyle from the movie The French Connection, not the cartoon character.

I wanna try the method(s) posted.   Whose had results?


----------



## buckytom

babetoo said:


> i am currently taking potassium everyday. a powdered form to be mixed in water. tastes sorta like tang. i think it is to help rebuild muscles..


 
me three, but i take the little oil filled capsules. i get terrible cramps im my ribs muscles when i go without much sleep for a few days, which unfortunately happens fairly often lately due to work schedules. so much for 20 year studies saying they don't work. it's a magic pill to me.

it also helps relieve the cramps from eating kfc and popeye's fried chicken. 

lol, j/k sonic98. 

actually, the best fried chicken that i've ever had, beside my mom's, of course, was at a popeye's at a nj turnpike rest stop. we'd gotten there just before noon, and the chicken was freshly cooked and served promptly. it was amazingly crisp, and the tender meat burst with beautiful juice.

oddly, we were on our way to amish country in southern pennsylvania, whom are supposedly famous for their fried chicken. since we were on this fried chicken bender, we tried it there at a few places. amish family restaurants, regular restaurants, a diner, and a family owned takeout joint that specialized in...guess what? fried chicken.

nothing beat the turnpike popeyes.


----------



## babetoo

bucky, wish i had pills, pain in the butt  mixing in water. will ask dr. for pills when i go next week.


----------



## goboenomo

I have a KFC copycat recipe, I haven't tried it yet, but it seems to have promise....



		Code:
	

1 egg , beaten
1 cup buttermilk
One 3 pound chicken, cut into 6 pieces
1 cup all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon ground oregano
1 teaspoon chili powder
1 teaspoon dried sage
1 teaspoon dried basil
1 teaspoon dried marjoram
1 teaspoon pepper
2 teaspoons salt
2 tablespoons paprika
1 teaspoon onion salt
1 teaspoon garlic powder
2 tablespoons Accent (MSG)
1 3 pound can of Crisco

Instructions:
1. Combine the egg and buttermilk in a large bowl.
2. Add the flour to a separate bowl and fold in all the herbs & spices
3. Roll the chicken in the seasoned flour until completely covered.
4. Set deep-fryer to 170º Celsius
Cook chicken for 15 minutes each.


If anyone takes a shot at this before I do, let me know! It might make me jump onto it sooner


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

I get a reaction to MSG, I cant understand why if you use quality chicken with all the other spices ect you would need it, so I will leave it out.
Ps mate is Crisco lard a white solid block of veg or meat fat. There is a region in the UK where the Fish and Chip(fries) shops fry using Beef Dripping, it imparts a unique taste.


----------



## babetoo

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Babe, the pill form is huge!!! But, it will dissolve nicely in applesauce with cinnamon, to hide the flavor.


 

i did get the pills and they are huge. however i don't have any problem swallowing. so used to so many pills. can take four at a time. lucky me, lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> i did get the pills and they are huge. however i don't have any problem swallowing. so used to so many pills. can take four at a time. lucky me, lol.


 
That's good, I always feel bad when I have to give them to some of my little ladies.  I do my best to make it as quick and flavorful as possible.

Four at a time, and I thought i was good with pills.


----------



## gabby48624

I have the same recipe. where would you even buy pot. chloride.


----------



## TATTRAT

HOLY ZOMBIE THREAD!



It's used in food processing as a salt substitute, with out the risk of raising blood pressure.


----------



## FrankZ

TATTRAT said:


> HOLY ZOMBIE THREAD!



Bah.. not even 2 years since the last post.  A baby zombie.


----------



## TATTRAT

FrankZ said:


> Bah.. not even 2 years since the last post.  A baby zombie.



That's true. . . I have seen worse, but, back when I was a mod here, I am pretty sure the threads got locked in a case like this.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm all for anything that reduces sodium.  My blood pressure is very high, and avoiding excess salt is a priority.  I just wish KFC would reduce the sodium in their fried chicken.  It's horribly salty.


----------



## TATTRAT

KFC has REALLY Gone down hill, IMO. Not like I eat it regularly, but the last time we are it, it marked "The Last time I am eating that again" moment. Just drab, and poorly prepared. . .I mean, it is fast food, but still. Maybe it's the kids that are now manning the stations?


----------



## Dawgluver

I regularily use potassium chloride as a salt replacement.


----------



## reamy

i have noticed in the threads that there may be some confusion about cooking methods as it relates to the copycat kfc recipe kfc uses pressure fryers for the original recipe cooking and deep fryers for the extra crispy recipe, now i personally have used my pressure cooker with about a cup and a half of oil and med heat and reproduced the original recipe chicken so close that when mixed with the actual store bought chicken know one could tell, now as the repairman for the equipment, deep fryers, pressure fryers vari kfc equipment is made just for them just like mc donalds,popeyes,bugerking and so on now the basic fryers like chester,henny penny, are used as brand or trade names for smaller clients.
Also the cooking oil vari`s from user to user .
Now as a cook i too would like to know what is needed and how to make EXTRA CRISPY FRIED CHICKEN as compaired to the big three popeyes, kfc, churchs,


----------

